

Is FriendFeed close to being twitter + reddit? - amichail

FriendFeed can just add "Hot" rankings of submissions from friends, groups, and overall.<p>Why blog using one service and have social news in a separate service when you can have both in one place?<p>The fact that many posts to social news services are blog or "self" posts shows that this would be a compelling combination.
======
frognibble
Reddit and FriendFeed are very different. Reddit tends to have single
conversation about any one topic. FriendFeed has many conversations for a
topic where each conversation is scoped by some social circle.

------
ivankirigin
Reddit is a community, just like FriendFeed. That means making FriendFeed like
Reddit doesn't replace Reddit. The people would need to move for that to
happen.

FriendFeed, Twitter, Tumblr, and Facebook are all services I use to get
interesting things from people I know. The main difference is the social
graph: I know different people in each one.

~~~
frognibble
Reddit is a community. FriendFeed is many communities.

~~~
ivankirigin
Subreddits are pretty distinct AFAIK.

